# Kommandozeilen-Argumente übergeben in Eclipse



## HungryJack's (1. Jun 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

(ICH HABE SCHON GESUCHT und NICHTS GEFUNDEN.)

Wie kann ich bitte in Eclipse beim ausführen einer Java-Appl. Kommandozeilen-Argumente übergeben?

Genauer: Wie kann ich mehr als eines übergeben? Unter Run / Arguments lassen sich solche Argumente eintragen. Ich möchte 2 übergeben, aber in meiner Appl. wird nur das erste beachtet.

Ich freu mich sehr auf eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Jun 2006)

Run/Arguments stimmt schon... ich weiß jetzt halt auch nicht was du falsch machst.


----------



## HungryJack's (1. Jun 2006)

Damn!!! Fette Blamage. Es lag am Fehlerhaften Code. Also ganz einfach: analog zur Konsole einfach die Argumente durch leerzeichen trennen.

Hab heute Tomaten auf den Augen.


----------

